# GR News Ad - technical type question



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have received a response from the photographer for one of the pictures I am planning on using and she does require a photo credit.

My question: Should I request the photo credit be added to the electronic image or would all photo credits be added elsewhere?

I started a new thread, since I think others may have similar questions

Karens' response in part:

_In regards to using my photos in an Ad/website/breed publication, etc, I require that you ask permission regarding which photos that you like to use, like you have done and that you provide a photo credit along with the photo, for example "Copyright Karen Hocker Photography" or "Photo Courtsey of Karen Hocker Photography" for each photo you use. For more information check out our HELP desk on our wesbite on usage:
Ad usage: Can I use the photo I bought in an Ad? » Karen Hocker Photography & Design Studio
Website usage: Can I use one of your photos on my website? » Karen Hocker Photography & Design Studio
Article usage: Can I use a photo in an article? » Karen Hocker Photography & Design Studio

I a can send an electronic file directly to the person (editor/ad designer, etc.) putting the newsletter/Ad/Website/etc. together. All I need is the final file format requirements (size, DPI, file format, etc.). I will also need the deadline for the image submission and the editor/ad designer's contact information.
_


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you have several options for electronic

1. you can send them an image with your credit already on the image
2. you can have them embed your name in the source info. in the code if it's going on line. In the code credit you can have your website as well, it's not an active link...but if someone looks at the code all your data is available. 
3. ask them to add a credit line at the bottom of the article page. Photo of ???? by


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  

This is more specific to the ad we are creating for the GRF News Field issue; if the final ad will have separate credits, if each photo should have the applicable credits embedded etc. 

Several of us are putting our dogs in an ad and a forum member (K9-Design) is designing the ad. I think there will be a mix of personal and professional pics.



Noey said:


> you have several options for electronic
> 
> 1. you can send them an image with your credit already on the image
> 2. you can have them embed your name in the source info. in the code if it's going on line. In the code credit you can have your website as well, it's not an active link...but if someone looks at the code all your data is available.
> 3. ask them to add a credit line at the bottom of the article page. Photo of ???? by


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure Sharon, but I think if there's just a small copyright Karen Hocker photography on the corner of the photo that's good enough. Maybe Anney knows?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No do NOT put the copyright ON the photo itself. I may crop it off or it will be resized so small you'll never see it. Just with your photo info include what it needs for © and I'll add it next to or under the photo.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is more specific to the ad we are creating for the GRF News Field issue; if the final ad will have separate credits, if each photo should have the applicable credits embedded etc.
> 
> Several of us are putting our dogs in an ad and a forum member (K9-Design) is designing the ad. I think there will be a mix of personal and professional pics.


ahhh advertisements are not the same, normally photo credit does not apply. Unless it was advertising your photography but this is advertising something else and they are using your image with permission. ; ) I think I would treat it as a Rights managed image for the advertisement. credit optional but not necessary. They can only use for this purpose blah blah blah... You normally don't see photo credits on advertisements, if one is needed I would place it in the code leave it up to them. If you must have a credit line for this use...I would have them figure out the location.


----------

